# Jonnys workshop tour



## JonnyD (20 Aug 2009)

I have been sorting out the workshop for the upcoming bash on Saturday and as it will probably never be as tidy as this again I thought I would post some pics.

General aerial view from on top of the office







General View






Planer and Bandsaw






Spindle Moulders and Table saw with tooling wall






Panel saw with edge sander and drum sander in the background






Tenoner and dust extractor






Morticer






Old but good Wadkin Drill and a few clamps






Tool Storage










I have had a bit of a sort out and moved a few machines around. I am just waiting for the electrician to wire up the sanding machines and I need a few fittings to finish the dust extraction.

3m bed Pad Sander






Finishing Area with work in progress set of changing room benches amongst other things






Hope you have enjoyed the tour.

The usual comments questions etc welcomed

Cheers

Jon


----------



## mailee (20 Aug 2009)

WOW! all that space. :shock: Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh. Lots of nice cast iron too, Heaven.


----------



## wizer (20 Aug 2009)

Wow indeed. Wish I was coming now 8)


----------



## Doug B (20 Aug 2009)

hmmmmm space (homer) 

Great looking shop Jonny


----------



## Karl (20 Aug 2009)

Really nice looking space Jonny. I'm gutted, but I can't make it on Saturday. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Sawdust (20 Aug 2009)

I could not possibly be any more jealous. I want one!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## BradNaylor (22 Aug 2009)

I'm so impressed I'm getting in my car right now to come and have a look for myself!

:lol: 

See you later

Cheers
Brad


----------



## devonwoody (22 Aug 2009)

I'm doing the lottery today and if I win I will buy the house next door, pull it down and put in a workshop complete as above.


----------



## Mr Ed (22 Aug 2009)

Excellent space. How do you switch your dust extraction, or is it just running all the time when you're working?

Ed


----------



## woodbloke (22 Aug 2009)

Really nice 'shop, lots of space and plenty of cast iron. Heating a problem in the winter? :shock: - Rob


----------



## JonnyD (23 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

Ed - The dust extractor has to be turned on and off at the machine. In reality it gets left on until someone realises its still running.

Rob- It gets a little chilly in the winter but the woodburner keeps the area near the bench toasty and raises the temperature elsewhere by a degree or 2  

Cheers

Jon


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2009)

JonnyD":1s0fwhpq said:


> Rob- It gets a little chilly in the winter but the woodburner keeps the area near the bench toasty and raises the temperature elsewhere by a degree or 2


I meant to take a picture of Jons woodburner, it has this interesting sag round it, :shock: , when asked about it Jon did say it had been just a tad hot when it happened. 8-[


----------



## RogerS (26 Aug 2009)

JonnyD":3iuipvlk said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> ....
> 
> Rob- It gets a little chilly in the winter but the woodburner keeps the area near the bench toasty and raises the temperature elsewhere by a degree or 2
> ...



Jon...have you thought about/experimented with vertical soilpipes with a small low speed fan to draw the hot air from the roof down to floor level?


----------



## Mikey R (26 Aug 2009)

I visited a French colleague a while ago in winter, he had installed a high tech wood burner to heat his house. He had ceiling fans to blow the warm air back down to floor level. Should be very cheap to install?


----------



## woodbloke (27 Aug 2009)

JonnyD":1lor7mcl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> 
> Rob- It gets a little chilly in the winter but the woodburner keeps the area near the bench toasty and raises the temperature elsewhere by a degree or 2
> ...


I used to work in a 'shop like that and I know 'zactly just how cold it can get :shock: One of the problems is that your hands get so cold that it becomes very difficult to use tools correctly as you don't seem to be able to 'feel' anything. My then boss installed one of those blowy gas heater jobbies and put in a suspended ceiling so that what little heat there was didn't get lost in the 'gods' It seemed to partly work, but we were always generally freezing in the winter - Rob


----------



## JonnyD (27 Aug 2009)

Its not too cold in the winter I've worked in colder workshops. The office is heated and is usually at 20 degrees throughout the winter so you can go in to get warmer and leave glue ups etc in there to go off properly. In time I am going to line and insulate the roof but that is next years project. This years will hopefully be the installation of a 600 sqft Mezzanine which I may totally enclose and insulate depends on the funds available.

Cheers

Jon


----------

